# New and Updated FDA Food Recall resource



## reardenreturns (Apr 6, 2011)

Due to some food safety bills that passed in January, the FDA was required to modify the way it reports recalls online. The results of that labor is a nifty sortable/searchable table located here:

Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts

Some of the most interesting things are in the details of the recalls... Did you know that chewing gum is only allowed to have 0.1 ppm of lead?


----------



## alblancher (Apr 6, 2011)

What's scary is the number of recalls.  Looks like they average 3 or so a day.  I wonder how, if people actually followed this, it would affect their confidence in the safety of the food and drugs we use.  Does a recall at a Dole plant selling pineapples in southern California affect the perception of Dole selling pineapples nationally?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

alblancher said:


> What's scary is the number of recalls.  Looks like they average 3 or so a day.  I wonder how, if people actually followed this, it would affect their confidence in the safety of the food and drugs we use.  Does a recall at a Dole plant selling pineapples in southern California affect the perception of Dole selling pineapples nationally?


Probably, maybe it shouldn't, but it would make me think that the whole company could be suspect in their safety practices.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree.


----------

